# Aveeno Oatmeal formula lotion?



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! I read on here a few times that most of you guys give your hedgies a bath with the Aveeno Oatmeal shampoo, and I was wondering if I can maybe use the lotion? I don't have the shampoo but I do happen to have the Aveeno Oatmeal lotion. Can I rub the lotion on his quills and skin after a bath?

Thank you!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would just stick to the flax seed oil. The lotion would be hard to get down to the skin.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Christemo said:


> I would just stick to the flax seed oil. The lotion would be hard to get down to the skin.


Sounds good! Thank you!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you use that lotion, be aware that while it is unscented, it still has a scent. I had a hedgehog who I could not wear that lotion around, if I did she would go nuts trying to get to whatever area of my skin that I used it on. Or if I brushed up against any fabric (clothing, blanket, etc), she would go nuts to get to that fabric, and chew on it to try to eat it. I could only imagine what her reaction would have been had it been on her... she would have freaked out trying to get to it.

Unscented only means they don't add any additional scent. For her and a couple of others, they found the natural scent of the aveeno lotion to be extremely interesting and yummy smelling.

Unless your hedgehog has dry skin and you need to treat it, I wouldn't add anything at all after a bath. No need to treat something until there is a problem.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

To tag on to Kalandra's wonderful post as my smallest boy goes nuts for that lotion and would scramble to lick my hand endlessly, he never has once bit but I stopped using the lotion he just had to lick my hands which in most hedgehog cases does lead to a bite.

I agree you should avoid using something for an ailment if it isn't there, if there isn't dry skin its best to avoid it, the avocation of flax seed oil, vitamin e oil, and olive oil is a bit under informed however I am fairly certain the more seasoned owners on the forum probably have touched that the oil can be dangerous by blocking the pores of the hedgehog and creating a bacterial or fungal infection on the skin. 

It should be used first on food and only a drop or two with a rinse at the end of a bath in more extreme dry skin cases in my honest opinion. Just recently a member on the HWS mailing list mentioned one of his hedgehogs had continued quill loss due to an allergy to flax seed once removed from the foods used and no longer during baths she recovered her quills quickly (This is probably a rare occurance).

Always keep in mind that even a good thing can be a bad thing when used out of moderation or when not actually needed


----------

